

One Month of SoSoSwift - wuliwong
http://www.sososwift.com/blog

======
wuliwong
This is the first blog post I've ever made for the site. I wanted to summarize
what has transpired over the first month. I will use this mainly for feature
announcements and hopefully milestones of note. :) Any feedback would be
greatly appreciated.

------
kator
Nice logo I would suggest making a favicon so it follows when people make
bookmarks etc.. Current favicon.ico is zero bytes..

~~~
wuliwong
Ah yes, that is definitely on my todo list. And thanks! I'd love for a
professional to re-work the logo but it's ok for now, I suppose.

------
tednaleid
Looks interesting. I tried to find an RSS feed for the site to add it to my
newsreader, but didn't see anything. Is there an RSS feed link somewhere that
I can use?

~~~
wuliwong
I added an RSS link
[http://www.sososwift.com/?format=rss](http://www.sososwift.com/?format=rss)

I also added a link to it in the footer and in the /about page
([http://www.sososwift.com/about](http://www.sososwift.com/about)).

~~~
Watabou
Thank you so much! I was looking for an RSS feed as well.

It's working great with Feedly. Keep up the good work!

~~~
wuliwong
Great, thanks. Glad you like it. :)

------
aaronharnly
First time I've seen the site, and it looks very useful, thanks! What similar
sites for other languages or tools do you admire or take inspiration from?

~~~
wuliwong
Hmmm, interesting. I'm a very verbal learning, so for me, I often need to
watch tutorial videos. The first videos I ever watched about web development
were from [http://thenewboston.com](http://thenewboston.com). They seem kinda
hokey but they were perfect for me at the time. Since then, I've really liked
the railscasts from ryan bates and stackoverflow is super useful. And I use
Pinterest a lot for saving links. That's why I put the "Collections" feature
in sososwift. What do you use?

------
ElHacker
Very useful resource. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
wuliwong
Glad you like it! And please, definitely let me know if you want to see
anything new added or something changed. I don't believe my vision is quite
matching up with what people want and I'd like to change that.

